
Neutrino: The Lighter Side of Lightning - petethomas
https://blog.lightning.engineering/posts/2018/10/17/neutrino.html
======
boxfire
Here is the github, where the first paragraph of the README.md had everything
I ever cared to know without the blog:

[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

> Neutrino is an experimental Bitcoin light client written in Go and designed
> with mobile Lightning Network clients in mind. It uses a new proposal for
> compact block filters to minimize bandwidth and storage use on the client
> side, while attempting to preserve privacy and minimize processor load on
> full nodes serving light clients.

------
cozzyd
As a physicist who works with neutrinos, I don't appreciate the name clash :)

~~~
batbomb
Exactly, I actually thought this would be about neutrino EAS induced lightning
strikes or something.

~~~
cozzyd
I'm sure you know this, but lightning can make neutrinos!

------
akvadrako
This is not about lightning or neutrinos!

